# Attempting to stop the Sunday bowhunting laws in NJ with lies!



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

I've found that people opposed to some types of hunting have no problem resorting to misinformation, fear and outright lies. They only wish to spread their propaganda, credibility be damned. Yes, hunters need to be diligent and stand up against those that wish to harm hunting.


----------



## SEWIBuckHunter (Jun 6, 2008)

I feel for you guys over there in NJ! That whole letter is BS!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

That letter is a "normal" letter from a Animal Rights activist and every word of it is a lie......we know that and you will never change the mind of that writer. They can and do ignore every bit of science and biologic fact there is.....Contraception IS NOT a viable option...period...is NOT an option on FREE RANGING DEER......I have been up against people exactly like that and have heard the exact same lies...I sent a letter to Corzine and I'll bet NJ is about to get screwed by that Governor once again I'm afraid. I hope not, but he caved in to the ARAers over bear hunting....he'll cave in to them again.....He is bad news for NJ.....ukey:


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Please visit and comment. 


http://blog.nj.com/ledgerletters/2009/04/end_coah.html


As well as keep calling the Gov At 609-292-6000


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's another link hammering us by a tree hugger! Please help reply with the profesionalism of a bowhunter!

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2009/03/sunday_bowhunting_may_become_l.html


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll tell you what I read...they aren't going after Sunday hunting. They're meaning to go after all hunting in NJ.ukey:


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> I'll tell you what I read...they aren't going after Sunday hunting. They're meaning to go after all hunting in NJ.ukey:


Exactly the problem! Without help it will happen.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

I know this was a waste of my time, but I couldn't help replying to these idiots.



'No' to Sunday hunters
The article, "Sunday bow hunting a long shot" (Oct. 26) , is full of holes and bill A-1669 should never be law. 

Safe, effective deer fertility control is on the horizon 
Maybe. But we’re talking about population control TODAY.


and sportsman's clubs are desperately lobbying legislators to expand killing opportunities
We would be happy with maintaining the current “6 days a week” killing opportunities. Just move the “day off” to Tuesday. 

Arrows are just as threatening as firearms. 
(Too stupid of a remark to even comment on)

Numerous near-misses and dead pets go unreported. 
How many? How do you know this?

Sportsmen deny documented existence of injuries and deaths by arrows in New Jersey and elsewhere. 
Injury and death of what? Hikers? Pets? Deer? What are you talking about?

They also never mention the high wounding rate, and the countless hunting trespassers harassing residents looking for deer or places to hunt. 
What is the wounding rate? You don’t have a clue, do you?
And since when is ringing a doorbell and politely asking for permission considered “harassing”?

A Rutgers poll demonstrated a majority of NJ residents wanting non-lethal white-tailed deer management.
So what? That isn’t an option at the moment. The same majority probably want cars that run on water. That’s not an option, either, so we still have to use gas-powered cars. 

Sunday deer hunting is unnecessary. 
So is picnicking and soccer, but that doesn’t mean people should be denied the right to enjoy those activities on Sunday.

Let people continue to enjoy a day of non-hunting peace, without being forced to tolerate a barbaric arrow-hunting tradition. 
How exactly is the public “tolerating” bow hunting? Hunters go out before sunrise, are invisible thanks to head-to-toe camo, sit motionlessly and silently far from human activity, and shoot bows that are half as loud as a sneeze. What exactly is being “tolerated”??

-- Margaret Anderson, Flemington

Don't sign the bill

In McHose's eagerness to provide an added day of recreational killing, she denies the rest of us one single day on state property to camp, hike, paint, photograph, risk-free of getting hit by a projectile. 
And just how many campers, hikers, painters, and photographers have been hit by stray hunting arrows in the past 50 years? Give me a number.

-- Gail Gunberg, Lafayette
.


----------



## bparks35 (Mar 25, 2009)

I love how they keep saying they they dont have one day to do what they want. What about Feb. through Sept. when there is no hunting.They have like 7 months to thierselves. I love NJ


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

But on the positive side... THEY are the ones playing defense now!
.


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

They're getting the same opposition in NC and you expect it from people like that. But it sucks when you have "hunters" working against allowing Sunday bowhunting. 
http://pub16.bravenet.com/forum/1362885345#bn-forum-1-1-1362885345/4/921656/show

I hope NJ and NC allow Sunday bowhunting next season. Maybe VA will realize how stupid their SH ban is.


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Well what do you know.... Deer doggers against Sunday hunting. Who would have guessed. Kinda makes you go _"hmmmmmm"...._ 

No matter how hard I try to keep all hunters from arguing, fighting, etc... it seems that there will always be _"issues"..._ :mmph:


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Lets keeep the calls going into the Gov office. He nixed the bear hunt even against popular decision so you cannot expect him to think rationally on the bill. Don't bother calling today cause they aren't there...lol....already tried.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)




----------

